# être gentil



## mickaël

Bonjour, 

D'après cette page, *"gentil"* peut se traduire par *"amable"* ou* "bueno"*_,_ mais dans des contextes différents. 

Lorsque je veux dire à quelqu'un qu'il est gentil en général (qu'il a un bon caractère), est-ce que je suis obligé d'employer _"bueno"_ et est-ce qu'il est fréquemment employé ?
Ca me paraît un peu ambigu... (= tu es gentil, sympa ou tu es une bombe, un canon, tu me plais ??)


Merci d'avance.


----------



## iran

Salut! 

Si tu veux lui dire à quelqu'un qu'il est gentil il faut utiliser le mot *amable.*
Lui dire à quelqu'un qu'il est *BUENO* est vouloir dire qu'il a un grand coeur, un coeur d'or, quelque chose comme ça, mais toujours avec le verbe *SER, *par exemple*:*

*Mi hermano es buena persona incluso si a veces no es demasiado amable.*
*Mon frère, c'est un chic type même si des fois il n'est pas trop gentil*

De toute façon, existe aussi le concept *"ESTAR BUENO/A"* qui concerne a la apparence de quelqu'un et ça veut dire qu'il te plais, par exemple:

*El novio de mi amiga está buenísimo= Le fiancé de mon amie, il est vraiment canon!!*

Mais de toute façon, attends stp plus de reponses... peut-être quelqu'un pourra te donner des exemples plus précis.

Saludillos


----------



## mickaël

Merci _iran_, c'est beaucoup plus clair dans ma tête maintenant. 

Ça me fait bizarre de dire _amable_. En français on a "aimable", mais ça apartient à un registre soutenu.


----------



## anlifa

En fait c'est une des expressions que j'ai du mal à traduire... J'ai remarqué que parfois on l'utilise comme "majo" en espagnol, une autre expression difficile. Quand tu dis de qlq1 qu'il est "majo" ça peut avoir le sens d'agréable, bon caractère, ou bien beau, mignon (ou bien les deux au même temps). 
"Bueno",comme iran a dit, se réfère plutôt à la bonté, avoir un grand coeur.


----------



## mickaël

Merci _anlifa_ pour ces précisions. 



			
				anlifa said:
			
		

> En fait c'est une des expressions que j'ai du mal à traduire... J'ai remarqué que parfois on l'utilise comme "majo" en espagnol, une autre expression difficile. Quand tu dis de qlq1 qu'il est "majo" ça peut avoir le sens d'agréable, bon caractère, ou bien beau, mignon (ou bien les deux au même temps).
> "Bueno",comme iran a dit, se réfère plutôt à la bonté, avoir un grand coeur.


 
C'est quand même bien qu'il y ait _ser_ et _estar_ pour distinguer ces deux significations possibles de _"bueno"._ 

Pour ce qui est de_ majo_, sa traduction, _"mignon"_ en français, recouvre ces deux sens aussi. 
Pour moi la difficulté c'est de ne pas confondre *majo*_ et_ *mono*_,_ qui lui n'a pas le sens de _"gentil"_ si je ne me trompe pas. 

Par contre, est-ce que _ser_ et _estar_ permettent de distinguer les deux sens de _majo_ ? Je ne pense pas, mais je préfère poser la question.


----------



## anlifa

A grands traits:

majo: gentil et/ou mignon. (il peut se référer bien au caractère q au physique)
mono: mignon (physique)

Mais "majo" on l'utilise toujours avec ser, jamais avec estar.


----------



## Melaya

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
¡Hola!
Busco el equivalente de "gentil" en otro contexto radicalmente diferente: una niña pequeña, lagrimeando y diciendo "t'es pas gentil..." No creo que "no eres majo", "no eres amable", ni "no eres simpático" funcionen.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Mariculi

No eres bueno...?


----------



## Mariculi

Eso no está bien por tu parte?


----------



## Melaya

Nu sé... Yo no le diría a alguién que ha sido antipático conmigo que "no eres bueno"... La verdad es que le llamaría más directamente "Antipático". Pero preferia que no fuese un ataque directo. Bueno, gracias de todos modos.


----------



## Mariculi

Ya, te entiendo...pero no se me ocure nada, esperemos un poco a ver si alguien sabe...


----------



## juancarlossl

Hola

El "gentil" en francés es una de esas palabras que tienen mil traducciones dependiendo del contexto y hay que situarse realmente en una conversación real y olvidarse de que se está traduciendo. En francés se utiliza para casi todo. En este caso, hay que imaginarse lo que diría una niña española llorando, para mi que diría "¡Eres malo!" o "¡Malo!" a secas. Si fuera una adulta se diría más bien "Pero qué malo eres" o algo así. Aunque dudo que un adulto llorando se limitara a decir eso 
Espero que os sirva
JC




Melaya said:


> ¡Hola!
> Busco el equivalente de "gentil" en otro contexto radicalmente diferente: una niña pequeña, lagrimeando y diciendo "t'es pas gentil..." No creo que "no eres majo", "no eres amable", ni "no eres simpático" funcionen.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


----------



## juancarlossl

Salut!

Pour moi, si le contexte est celui que tu décris, le terme le plus proche en espagnol serait en effet "majo". Mais vraiment dans ce contexte là, selon je le comprends. J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu par opposition à "canon" ou "bombe", un truc qui parfois peut être la pire des choses à entendre sur soi même: "Oui il est gentil.." ce qui veut presque dire "il est pas beau" ;-). Si c'est ça le contexte, alors c'est "majo". Mais fais gaffe parce que c'est mot piège, ça peut faire plus de mal que de plaisir, je ne sais pas si les autres seront d'accord.

JC


----------



## Ernesto-neto

Melaya said:


> ¡Hola!
> Busco el equivalente de "gentil" en otro contexto radicalmente diferente: una niña pequeña, lagrimeando y diciendo "t'es pas gentil..." No creo que "no eres majo", "no eres amable", ni "no eres simpático" funcionen.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 

.. "No seas grosero" ... 
Es lo que siempre decia mi madre si yo hacía algo descrotés 

-


----------



## swift

Ernesto-neto said:


> "No seas grosero". Es lo que siempre dec*í*a mi madre si yo hacía algo descortés .



Esa es una buena opción. Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## rxkld

Ernesto-neto said:


> .. "No seas grosero" ...
> Es lo que siempre decia mi madre si yo hacía algo descrotés
> 
> -


 
Hola.
La palabra "grosero" en francés quiere decir "grossier", es decir que es vulgar. No sé si "gentil" o "gentille" se traduciría así. El contrario de "gentil" (en francés) no es vulgar o grosero.
Verdad que "gentil" en español es díficil traducirlo.


----------



## swift

rxkld said:


> Hola.
> La palabra "grosero" en francés quiere decir "grossier", es decir que es vulgar. No sé si "gentil" o "gentille" se traduciría así. El contrario de "gentil" (en francés) no es vulgar o grosero.
> Verdad que "gentil" en español es díficil traducirlo.



Tienes razón: si nos apegamos a la traducción de "grosero" en francés, uno podría pensar en alguien vulgar. Sin embargo, toma en cuenta que una de las acepciones de *grossier*, dicho de una persona, es "qui manque d'éducation, de politesse", es decir, lo mismo que en castellano grosero: descortés, que no muestra educación ni urbanidad.

Efectivamente, en castellano, grosero es sinónimo de descortés. En México, "no seas grosero" es una forma de decir "no seas ordinario", "no estás siendo amable". Lo mismo puede decirse de Costa Rica.

Échale un vistazo al diccionario de sinónimos de WordReference: http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/gentil

Es cierto que puede resultar un tanto difícil traducir "gentil" al castellano, sin embargo también se podría utilizar una frase irónica como: "¡Qué amable eres!".


----------



## rxkld

swift said:


> Tienes razón: si nos apegamos a la traducción de "grosero" en francés, uno podría pensar en alguien vulgar. Sin embargo, toma en cuenta que una de las acepciones de *grossier*, dicho de una persona, es "qui manque d'éducation, de politesse", es decir, lo mismo que en castellano grosero: descortés, que no muestra educación ni urbanidad.
> 
> Efectivamente, en castellano, grosero es sinónimo de descortés. En México, "no seas grosero" es una forma de decir "no seas ordinario", "no estás siendo amable". Lo mismo puede decirse de Costa Rica.
> 
> Échale un vistazo al diccionario de sinónimos de WordReference: http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/gentil
> 
> Es cierto que puede resultar un tanto difícil traducir "gentil" al castellano, sin embargo también se podría utilizar una frase irónica como: "¡Qué amable eres!".


 
Pues ¿Como decir a un niño en castellano "sois gentil" (queriendo decirle "estate tranquilo") o "ce chien est gentil" en el sentido de que no es peligroso ? U "c'est un homme gentil" (queriendo decir que este hombre es bueno y nunca daría daño a nadie)?
En estos ejemplos no hay ninguna relación con la vulgaridad ni la grosería.


----------



## swift

rxkld said:


> Pues ¿Como decir a un niño en castellano "sois gentil" (queriendo decirle "estate tranquilo") o "ce chien est gentil" en el sentido de que no es peligroso ? U "c'est un homme gentil" (queriendo decir que este hombre es bueno y nunca *h*aría daño a nadie)?
> En estos ejemplos no hay ninguna relación con la vulgaridad ni la grosería.



Mira, no hay que mezclar las habas con las habichuelas.

Como habrás notado, mencioné que *una de las acepciones* de grosero es falto de educación y urbanidad.

Sois gentil, dirigido a un niño: "pórtate bien", "estate quieto", "sé bueno", "sé amable"... Todo depende del contexto.

Ce chien est gentil: este perro es dócil. Mi abuela también diría "este perro es noble".

Cet homme est gentil: este hombre es gentil/noble. O bien, "este hombre es manso".

Al decir que alguien *no* es grosero, se está admitiendo que es amable, gentil, cortés. Al aconsejar a un individuo que *no sea grosero* se le está instando a observar el decoro y la urbanidad, a no ser vulgar.

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## rxkld

swift said:


> Mira, no hay que mezclar las habas con las habichuelas.
> 
> Como habrás notado, mencioné que *una de las acepciones* de grosero es falto de educación y urbanidad.
> 
> Sois gentil, dirigido a un niño: "pórtate bien", "estate quieto", "sé bueno", "sé amable"... Todo depende del contexto.
> 
> Ce chien est gentil: este perro es dócil. Mi abuela también diría "este perro es noble".
> 
> Cet homme est gentil: este hombre es gentil/noble. O bien, "este hombre es manso".
> 
> Al decir que alguien *no* es grosero, se está admitiendo que es amable, gentil, cortés. Al aconsejar a un individuo que *no sea grosero* se le está instando a observar el decoro y la urbanidad, a no ser vulgar.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?


 
Buenas noches Swift.
Ahora entiendo que hay muchos modos para decir "gentil" en español. Tus ejemplos me parecen explícitos. Gracias por estos esclarecimientos.


----------



## Ernesto-neto

Melaya said:


> ¡Hola!
> Busco el equivalente de "gentil" en otro contexto radicalmente diferente: una niña pequeña, lagrimeando y diciendo "t'es pas gentil..." No creo que "no eres majo", "no eres amable", ni "no eres simpático" funcionen.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


 

(Gracias por la bienvenida Swift)

Hola buenos días a todos:  
Tengo otra opción, y espero que esta no genere tanta polémica.. jeje 

   = "No seas mal educado"

   (Otro sabio consejo de mi madre cuando yo era pequeño , aunque en realidad era más un "regaño" que un "consejo" .. jeje)

   Por lo que entiendo, no se busca la traducción literaral de "gentil" o de "pas gentil", sino su posible utilización en diferentes contextos del español. Obviamente esta puede cambiar según el país y/o la región donde nos encontremos.

   En el contexto:
   una niña pequeña, lagrimeando y diciendo: "t'es pas gentil..." 

   Puede traducirse muy bien en Mexico como: 
   - "Que grosero eres .."  
   - "Que mal educado eres .."

   ¡Saludos!
-


----------



## swift

Re: Ernesto

Tu aporte es muy interesante, Ernesto. La única polémica que podría generar tu mensaje es que "maleducado" se escribe todo junto .


----------



## rxkld

Ernesto-neto said:


> una niña pequeña, lagrimeando y diciendo: "t'es pas gentil..."
> 
> Puede traducirse muy bien en Mexico como:
> - "Que grosero eres .."
> - "Que mal educado eres .."
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> -


 
Hola Ernesto.
En Mexico la niña pequeña, lagrimeando diría "Que grosero eres" 
o "Que mal educado eres" ¿Pero en Madrid o cualquiera otra parte de España? ¿Como lo diría esta niña?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En España, una niña pequeña diría: *¡Eres muuuuuuy malo!* (¡se lo voy a decir a mamá!... *¡¡¡MAMÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ!!!*)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rxkld

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> En España, una niña pequeña diría: *¡Eres muuuuuuy malo!* (¡se lo voy a decir a mamá!... *¡¡¡MAMÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ!!!*)
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
*¡Eso me encanta!* íEs tan veraz!
Gracias Gévy.


----------

